# Lower Provo river



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Today I fished the lower provo with everyone else. Mid-day it warmed up and the hatch was 
on. Caught four browns in 30 minutes on blue wing olive. No pictures, but nothing of any real size. Anyway there's my fishing report.


----------



## scotty0902 (Feb 3, 2009)

I was part of everyone else. What a nice day to be out. I'm glad you caught some. 
I had to walk pretty far just to get some open space, then I was almost to tired to fish.


----------



## Dr. Decoy (May 4, 2008)

I never have to walk far for open space I just fish right where I want and if someone is there before me, they eventually do the walking. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Dr. Decoy said:


> I never have to walk far for open space I just fish right where I want and if someone is there before me, they eventually do the walking. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Watch out, with a 'tude like that, some dudes might find this behavior grounds for an ass whoopin'. Although I may not get physical, you better believe I'd pipe up if someone snaked my spot.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Hey Dr. Decoy, I hope I run into you on the river. If a guy gets too close to me I start casting bad, and try to snag is hat. (maybe that's called casting good.) Anyway I'm sure you're just trying to fire people up.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I was up there on Thursday and I thought it was Saturday with all the people there. Either the unemployment is worse than what the Government leads us to believe or everyone decided to do like me and take a vacation day. I ended up with a baker's dozen after 4 hours. It seemed like I caught each fish on a different fly. I did catch 5 on dries and lost just as many. My best fly was a size 20 Quill Gordon. It doesn't hve the green hue of the BWO, but matched the bugs coming off more than the typical BWO pattern. I caught fish on everything from RS2's, midge emergers, sows, Hares Ears, and BH PT. It was a nice day but the hatch was rather weak. Some of the best hatches came during a rain storm or overcast. I need to get back out.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Dr. Decoy said:


> I never have to walk far for open space I just fish right where I want and if someone is there before me, they eventually do the walking. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I think that I have seen you on the water before. A lot!!! -_O-


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

The middle was really crowded on Thursday, too. My company is making us take two days off in March to get vacation off the books, so I thought it would be a good day. I was amazed at the numbers of fishermen up there for a Thursday. The hatch was relatively short where I was (about 90 minutes), and I ended up with a few, but nothing big. For me, a #16 parachute BWO was the ticket.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Combat fishing! :mrgreen: -)O(-


----------



## Dr. Decoy (May 4, 2008)

Bird Buster - I just like to get a rise out of people. I am always considerate, and anyone on here that knows me, knows that. I do like to watch someone by themselves start catching fish and see how long it takes for them to realize they have some friends fishing with them that they have never met before.


----------



## carlswa2 (May 28, 2008)

Well recently I decided to try out a couple of the local ponds to see if there was anything to them and it became appearant real quick that you better know how to share fishing spots there (kidney/midas ponds are tiny!). It also doesn't help when you get there after others, throw the trusty lure in the water and start landing all the decent sized fish out of the pond (about 13" was the biggest) while everyone else is struggling to get a bite. I definatley got a stink eye or two after that  ....Guess my point is that these waters belong to everyone, and while following good fishing ettiquette is what I have always done in the past, these new areas definately had me rearranging my personal rules of engagement. Anyhow, on a different note, does anyone here know of any other local fishing areas that are good this time of year? Maybe something with a little more shade then the two I've tried so far?


----------

